# Etymologie des marques



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Novembre 2005)

Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé d'où provenaientt des noms de marques tels que BMW, LEGO, Nintendo ou Sony? Beaucoup de réponses et de pistes se trouvent sur cette page. Instructif!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé d'où provenaientt des noms de marques tels que BMW, LEGO, Nintendo ou Sony? Beaucoup de réponses et de pistes se trouvent sur cette page. Instructif!



Y'a pas ma queue, Donald! 

Sinon, c'est vrai... instructif


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

Merci !!!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Novembre 2005)

Je m'en bats un peu de l'éthymologie des marques, mais j'ai passé un bon moment l'été dernier à lire sur la plage :
"No logo" de Naomi Klein
(un peu en retard sur la première parution, mais bon, c'était en poche et c'est assez enrichissant au final)

EDIT : je reviens sur ma première impression : il y en a de terribles dans la liste


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*-lepurfilsdelasagesse-©*
est une marque déposée des nuits de bringue entre potes.






:love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul également (avec deux potes et une fille facile)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN® sera bientôt déposé chez MARVEL® comics


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

REZBA&#8482; est une marque déposée devant ma porte.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2005)

Lupus Yonderboy est soumis au droit de citation


----------



## toys (27 Novembre 2005)

je dépose toys© 

et aussi le slogant " je ne suis qu'un jouet entre vos main"©


----------



## Freelancer (27 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer est sous license Creative Commons... plus common que creative, en fait


----------



## Freelancer (27 Novembre 2005)

c'est une page intéressante à mettre en rapport avec la tendance à donner aux groupes industriels des noms  comme aréva, vinci, vivendi, noos, porteur de sens dans la mesure où ils font appel à notre imaginaire: Noos aurait pu être une muse, Aréva la déesse de la sagesse ou Vivendi le dieu des marchands et des voleurs.


----------



## Philippe (27 Novembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé d'où provenaientt des noms de marques tels que BMW, LEGO, Nintendo ou Sony? Beaucoup de réponses et de pistes se trouvent sur cette page. Instructif!


Excellent lien  !
Merci !
 
Ph.


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Excellent lien  !
> Merci !
> 
> Ph.


Oui.
A part quelques marques françaises luxueuses on se sent délaissés, nous les frenchies.

En tout cas nous sommes nombreux à nous régaler de petits LU.

 

J'allais oublier...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2005)

*Dos Jones ©* est déposé depuis plus de 20 ans, c'était mon nom de crack pour les logiciels Apple II... 

Maintenant je me suis assagi...:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

La Mouette ne se (dé) pose pas...elle vole :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La Mouette ne se (dé) pose pas...elle vole :mouais:


PAN !...

Prévention contre la dissémination de la grippe aviaire


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> PAN !...




j'ai des plumes en titane anti projectiles...

Je n'ai peur de rien...sauf d'une chose...

Que le frigo soit vide....:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> PAN !...


loupé


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> loupé


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

stook®©?...
voila, ça, c'est fait....
malheureusement, le Stookette®©?, et deja depose par Canal+©®?... 

sinon, DCZ....tu a cherchais l'origine du DT©...


----------



## valoriel (28 Novembre 2005)

valoriel  :mouais: :mouais:

j'hésite à déposer le nom :hein:

paske vu comme ça, on risque pas de me le piquer


----------



## Freelancer (28 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> valoriel  :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> j'hésite à déposer le nom :hein:
> 
> paske vu comme ça, on risque pas de me le piquer



roohhh ma poule, y'en a un qui a presque autant de cheveux que toi :love: :love: :love:

edit: j'ai retiré le lien, comme l'image était dans le cache de safari, je ne me suis aperçu de rien.... rhhooo le boulet :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>



Futur avatar?   
Faut déposer une demande auprès de valoriel©® alors ...


----------



## valoriel (28 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> roohhh ma poule, y'en a un qui a presque autant de cheveux que toi :love: :love: :love:


  

c'est chiant ces sites qui empéchent qu'on squatte leurs images, hein?


----------



## valoriel (28 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Futur avatar?
> Faut déposer une demande auprès de valoriel©® alors ...


les deux font la paire


----------



## valoriel (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>


manque plus que le chat...


----------



## valoriel (28 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> manque plus que le chat...


d'ailleurs le voilà


----------



## ikiki (28 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> manque plus que le chat...



Mouais, tu peux sponsoriser les avatars d'au moins deux modos ©® ...


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Dos Jones ©* est déposé depuis plus de 20 ans, c'était mon nom de crack pour les logiciels Apple II...
> 
> Maintenant je me suis assagi...:mouais:


 
sans déconner????

Mince j'ai balancé depuis longtemps mon stock de disquettes 5"1/4... mais je me rappelle effectivement de ces mentions "cracked by Dos Jones"

Je me demande même si je n'avais pas une version de Locksmith spéciale DosJones...

Bah ça ne nous rajeunit pas ça!

(Bon, les modos :modo: ... ça va! y'a prescription, non?)


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>




je l'aime bien celui-là.....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead n'a rien déposé du tout.
PonkHead est un concept.
PonkHead n'existe pas vraiment,
PonkHead est une fumée multicolore et intangible,
PonkHead est un néant qui parle au-delà des galaxies commerciales et marcantiles,
PonkHead est beau.

Et que quiconque voudrait piquer PonkHead a son créateur sache qu'il possède une hache et une humeur de dogue.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead est une fumée multicolore et intangible,
> Et que quiconque voudrait piquer PonkHead a son créateur sache qu'il possède une hache et une humeur de dogue.



*Ponkhead possède du hasch*
et une humeur de drogué ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead n'a rien déposé du tout.



Si! une cuite il me semble


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2005)

Et aussi : la sagas des marques...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ponkhead possède du hasch*
> et une humeur de drogué ?


Aussi.

Personne n'est parfait...


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Aussi.
> 
> Personne n'est parfait...




La perfection est ennuyeuse ....


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> A part quelques marques françaises luxueuses on se sent délaissés, nous les frenchies.


 
C 'est vrai, y a meme pas "Père Dodu"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2005)

*iDuck* a été inventé par votre serviteur puis utilisé par un fabricant japonais de clés USB. J'aurai dû le déposer. :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C 'est vrai, y a meme pas "Père Dodu"




*Nous constaterons amèrement*
qu'il n'y manque aussi Justin Bridou et Cochonou


----------



## duracel (1 Décembre 2005)

Il manque aussi Picon, du nom du créateur de la boisson; Gaëtan PICON.


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il manque aussi Picon, du nom du créateur de la boisson : Gaëtan PICON.


----------

